# Brake question



## JAGCruze2017 (Feb 20, 2019)

Are 2016.5 and up brakes all the same? I used to have a 2017 but was told they changed something on a 2017 to the brakes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

16 cruze should be the same as 17, 18, and 19.
16 cruze limited should be the same as 15, 14, 13, 12, 11.

No such thing as a 16.5 

It's either a gen 1 or gen 2.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes

2016 models are often confused with Gen 1 Limited. It’s super annoying when you’re trying to buy parts, so I own a “2017” 2016


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Yes
> 
> 2016 models are often confused with Gen 1 Limited. It’s super annoying when you’re trying to buy parts, so I own a “2017” 2016


That's a good parts buying strategy.


----------



## JAGCruze2017 (Feb 20, 2019)

Thanks to all for the answers. I ended up trading my Cruze but my gf still has hers. I got a 2014 F150 crew cab lariat now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The parts book lists 

16 cruze 
And
16 cruze limited.

They've been uodated.


----------

